# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch bờ Đông Mỹ (Count down - Washington D.C - Boston) 8 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - TaiPei - New York*
Sáng: Đoàn tập trung tại Sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài.
HDV Công ty ANZ Travel đón và hướng dẫn Quý khách làm thủ tục tại sân bay.
Đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi Taipei.
Đến Taipei, Đoàn tiếp tục nối chuyến bay đi New York - Do vượt tuyến đổi ngày nên Quý khách sẽ đến Newyork cùng ngày (giờ địa phương là 20:20).

*Ngày 02: New York*
20:20 Đến Newyork, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.
Xe đón và đưa Quý khách về Khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 03: New York - City Tour (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
07:00 Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Khách sạn.
08:30 Đoàn khởi hành tham quan Thành phố New York với những địa danh nổi tiếng:
• Điểm 0 hay còn gọi là Ground Zero – Tàn tích của Trung tâm thương mại thế giới sau sự kiện 11 tháng 9.
• Phố tài chính Wall Street – Nơi tọa lạc của sàn giao dịch chứng khoán New York và các trung tâm tài chính ngân hàng. Nơi đây còn được xem là trung tâm tài chính của thế giới. Mỗi chuyển động của phố Wall ảnh hưởng đến tình hình tài chính toàn cầu.
• Ăn trưa ở China Town phố người hoa .
• Quảng trường thời đại (Time Square) – Quảng trường trung tâm thành phố New York rực rỡ với những ánh đèn màu và bảng quảng cáo. Đây là nơi thị trưởng thành phố phát biểu trước công chúng và tổ chức những sự kiện lớn của New York. Đòan dùng cơm trưa.
• Trụ sở Liên Hiệp Quốc (United Nation) – Nơi làm việc của Hội đồng bảo an và những hội đồng khác của tổ chức Liên Hiệp Quốc.
• Trung tâm thương mại Rockerfeller – Trung tâm thương mại sầm uất, nơi đặc đại bản doanh của kênh truyền hình NBC, nơi tập trung các shop đồ hiệu đắt tiền.
• Đại lộ 5 Fifth avenue – Trung tâm thời trang của nước Mỹ, nơi tập trung các sàn Catwalk và các thương hiệu thời trang lớn của thế giới.
• Đoàn đi du thuyền tham quan Tượng Nữ Thần Tự Do – Biểu tượng của nước Mỹ.
18:30 Đoàn dùng cơm chiều và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 04: New York - Philadenphia - Washington D.C (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
06:30 Chuông điện thoại báo thức. Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại Khách sạn.
08:30 Đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành đi Philadelphia.
Xe đưa Quý khách đi theo hướng Nam hành trình qua các bang Pennsylvania, New Jersey, Delaware, Baltimore, Virginia. Đến Philadelphia, đoàn dừng chân tham quan chụp ảnh:
• Xưởng đúc tiền xu của Mỹ (chụp ảnh phía ngoài) – Tất cả tiền xu của Mỹ đều được đúc từ xưởng này.
• Tham quan Chuông tự do – Đây là quả chuông giống lên tiếng chuông khai sinh nước Mỹ. Trước đây quả chuông được đặt trên tháp của . Sau thời gian sử dụng quả chuông bị nứt và được thay bằng quả chuông khác. Nay quả chuông lịch sử này được lưu giữ trong một bảo tàng riêng tại Philadelphia.
Đoàn tham quan Dinh Độc Lập (Independence Hall) – Hiện nay tòa nhà được bảo tồn nguyên vẹn, trước đây nơi này diễn ra cuộc họp thống nhất 13 bang của nước Mỹ và là nơi diễn ra rất điều sự kiện lịch sử quan trọng của buổi đầu khai sinh Hoa Kỳ.
Sau khi dùng cơm trưa đòn tiếp tục khởi hành về Washington D.C .
Đến Washington D.C, Đoàn nhận phòng và dùng cơm chiều, nghỉ ngơi .

*Ngày 05: Washington D.C - LosAngeles (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)*
06:30 Chuông điện thoại báo thức.
Ăn sáng tại Khách sạn.
08:30 Đoàn trả phòng Khách sạn và khởi hành tham quan Washington D.C:
• Tham quan Nhà Trắng(chụp ảnh bên ngòai) – Nơi làm việc của đương kim tổng thống, nơi đón tiếp các nguyên thủ quốc gia, mỗi một quyết định được đưa ra từ căn nhà này có thể làm ảnh hưởng đến tình hình kinh tế, chính trị toàn cầu.
• Điện Capitol - Tòa nhà lưỡng viện Hoa Kỳ, một thiết kế kiến trúc độc đáo. Nơi đây là đối trọng quyền lực với Nhà Trắng, cùng với Tòa án tối cao tạo thành thế chân vạc quyền lực trong thể chế chính trị “Tam quyền phân lập” của Liên Bang Mỹ.
• Nhà tưởng niệm Jefferson - Tổng thống thứ 3 của Hoa Kỳ, người thảo ra bản Tuyên ngôn độc lập nổi tiếng của Hoa Kỳ. Những ý tưởng trong tuyên ngôn do Jefferson đưa ra được lập lại trong nhiều tuyên ngôn độc lập của những quốc gia khác trong đó có Vietnam.
• Nhà tưởngniệm Lincoln - Tổng thống tài năng nhất nước Mỹ, người đã có công thống nhất 36 bang của Hoa Kỳ và đặc biệt là việc phá bỏ chế độ nô lệ đưa nước Mỹ tiến vào kỷ nguyên công nghiệp để bức phá về kinh tế.
12:30 Đoàn dùng cơm trưa.
Tiếp tục tham quan thành phố Washington D.C:
• Đài tưởng niệm các binh sỹ tham gia chiến tranh Việt Nam và cuộc chiến Triều Tiên.
• Đài tưởng niệm Washington (chụp ảnh từ bên ngoài) - Tổng thống đầu tiên của Hoa Kỳ, người đọc bản Tuyên ngôn khai sinh nước Mỹ, một tướng lĩnh tài ba, một nhà “địa lý” bậc thầy khi chọn Washington D.C với vị trí địa lý tuyệt đẹp làm thủ đô như hiện nay.
• Bảo tàng Hàng Không và Không Gian Hoa Kỳ - Nơi ghi lại lịch sử phát triển của ngành hàng không, trưng bày các mẫu máy bay chiến đấu, máy bay dân dụng theo trình tự phát triển. Tại đây Quý khách sẽ đi qua từng giai đoạn phát triển của ngành hàng không vũ trụ của Hoa Kỳ cũng như của thế giới.
Đoàn dùng cơm chiều. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 06: Washington D.C - Việt Nam*
Đoàn dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn ra phi trường làm thủ tục đáp máy bay về Việt Nam.
Quý khách có thể tự do thăm thân nhân theo thời hạn visa cho phép, tối đa 6 tháng.

*Ngày 07: Trên máy bay*
Quý khách nghỉ ngơi trên máy bay.

*Ngày 08: Việt Nam*
Đến Sân bay Nội Bài. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------

